# Stackmat pro timer help



## Justin Ng (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey there. Just wanna ask how can I connect my stack mat pro timer to prisma timer 0.6? This is the newest version and I've already checked the cords work. Help!


----------



## demiller9 (Aug 15, 2015)

I know this is a rather late response, but I've just determined that the problem is the stackmat pro puts out the extra digit of precision (thousandths of seconds) and the PrismaPuzzle timer doesn't expect that. It is still looking for the checksum and linefeed/carriage return at positions 6/7/8 in the string. Those checks fail, and it never sees a valid packet.


----------

